#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Loy Krathong competition to use natural materials

## dirtydog

*Use natural materials for making krathongs says deputy mayor

    Loy Krathong Festival takes place on November 24*
Ariyawat Nuamsawat
    Natural materials only are to be used on the making of krathongs during the competition arranged by Pattaya City for this year’s Loy Krathong Festival.

    A preparation meeting was held on October 10 at Pattaya City Hall, with Deputy Mayor Wattana Chantanawaranon in the chair.

 Wattana said that citizens and tourists were being asked to make their krathongs from natural materials when they take part in the competition to be held at Lan Pho Public Park in Naklua on November 24.

The winning prizes will be 10,000 baht, 7,000 baht and 5,000 baht, and there will be three consolation prizes valued at 2,000 baht each. There is also a fund of 3,000 baht to support each team.

Pattaya City has divided the contest into three categories, namely primary school class children (not above primary class 6) secondary school class children (not above secondary class 3) and the general public.

Regulations state that natural materials must be used and that competitors must provide these materials themselves. The diameter of the floating baskets must not be less than 12 inches, and in the style of the person’s choosing. A limit of four hours for the making of the floats has been set.

For more information about the contest, contact the Child and Youth Activities section at Pattaya City Education Office during official office hours, on 038 253220 or 038 253231.

Pattaya Mail

----------

